# How often do you get stung?



## ShellCreekFarm

We are contemplating starting some beehives but my biggest fear is getting stung...over and over and over. I know there are suits available, but I also hear you still get stung. Is this true for most of you beekeepers?

Also, do most of you make money off your honey and how much do you sell it for?

Thanks!


----------



## Iddee

I can tell you that honeybees do not hurt like you are imagining. I would rather be stung 5 times by them than once by a yellow jacket or wasp. Stings are proportionate to the beekeeper. I wear nothing but my street clothes and get stung constantly. My friends wear protective clothing and don't get stung at all some years.

If you are going into bees to make money, ....DON'T....It won't happen.


----------



## indypartridge

Iddee is absolutely spot-on: stings happen, and honeybee stings aren't nearly as painful as yellow jackets, hornets, wasps, etc. Sometimes the bees get cranky and let you know they don't want to be bothered, other times you can mess with them without even using your smoker and they are as gentle as can be. Beekeepers wear the amount of protective gear that makes them comfortable; for some full suits, others shorts and a tee-shirt. 

If you want a fun hobby, I highly recommend beekeeping. If you're looking for extra income, keep looking.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

I did it for one season (and hope to get more bees soon) and was never stung. I did wear protective clothing, but even then, they sometimes get in the creases etc...


----------



## keltink

You will get stung, and it will hurt each and every time. It is part of beekeeping.
Protective clothing helps, but there simply will be those unforgettable moments when a bee gets in your veil, or up your pant's leg to what a friend of mine aptly descriped as his "straddle," or finds some other incredibly sensitive area. I've also been followed by bees into the room where we store equipment and gotten nailed after I removed my veil.
That said, getting stung isn't the end of the world, and if you approach it that way you'll be involving yourself in something very, very neat and fun.
We do make money off bees. Not getting rich, but you can make a bit doing this, at least in our experience. We keep bees as part of a diversified small farm effort, and are also trying to diversify the bee operation as well by moving into selling nucs/queens/queen cells.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

DH teases me constantly about my cavalier attitude when handling our bees....I'll go out in shorts and flip flops.  Out of the years we've had bees about the worse stings I've gotten was when I drove the lawnmower too close to the hive.


----------



## alleyyooper

I get stung about every day I am opening bee hives. I do not believe in smokeing the bees and only use it as a last resort. I much prefur to mist them with syrup. For the bee that stings you it is the last resort, she dies.
After awhile you will not even remember where you got stung a half hour after it happens.

Makeing money with bees takes a lot of work. Harvesting proplis boxing it up and shipping it. 
Wax is about the same getting it ready in a saleable condition such as blocks or candles for example. 
And the honey in some places you can make some money if you do all the farmers markets, county fairs, festviles and such.

 Al


----------



## sparky5982

Last year was my first with bees. I was stung only twice, both at the same time. And it was my fault. I was crawling on the ground in front of the hive getting a better look at a drone. I haven't been stung yet handling the bees or manipulating the hives.. I don't use gloves. They are far, far gentler than the average person believes.


----------



## rmaster14145

i have had bees for 3 years now. i have been stung a grand total of 2X. both my fault. i was nosing around the front of the hive.

when i rob bees i put on the gear as does the GF. many times i just open the hive up in shorts and a t shirt.

alot depends on your bees. mine are friendly. this can not be said about all bees.

rm


----------



## mj1angier

This is my 3 year with bees. Not stung yet!!! ( knocking on wood)
Stung by wasp 2x when moving some supers the other day.
If I am going in the box for honey or anything major, I suit up and use smoke.
I am feeding or putting in patties, I may wear my vail. no smoke.
If I am stopping by to say "Hi" tee shirt and shorts.

As far a making money- most hobby folks can sell enough to HELP pay for the hobbie.
To make a living you need to invest about $40,000-60,000.


----------



## rwzzz

I do not have any experience, just hived my first bees yesterday. But I got stung on the ankle through my sock. It didn't really hurt, just itches. I was going to wear boots instead of shoes but forgot them with the excitment. If I had taken the time to wear boots I would of been fine. I wore the rest of the stuff: veil, gloves, suit.

All the best
Bob Z 
NE Pa


----------

